# Hidden plants.



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

Check it out. I'm going to grow a few plants outside around a bunch of other bushes and plants but we have a gardener...i don't want that fool to do anything he's like an old white guy who would probably rat me out. So I came up with the sly little plan of going to an arts and crafts store and buying a bunch of fake plants and berries and leaves and stuff and i'm just going to like gently tie or tape a bunch of fake plant peices to my plants so they totally don't look like weed. My question, however, is for anyone out there that really knows a lot about the physical properties of different strains: Is there a strain that might look the least like a marijuana plant. For example, I saw a picture of the white widow which didn't look very _green_ to me. I think if i combined a plant that didn't totally look like MJ with a bunch of fake crap nobody would even know!!! What do you think?!  - - - *Later in this thread ...down there... Rambo said that I shouldn't buy seeds from Amsterdam cuz they might get intercepted from US customs... has anyone ever bought seeds from Amsterdam??? Please let me know if you think they'll get intercepted I want to know if I just wasted $65.00!!! THANKS EVERYONE!*


----------



## rockydog (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm sure the gardener will notice some new plants popping up. I think most strains are pretty distinctive and it doesnt seem like putting fake plant parts would be good for the plant. If it works though(and I hope it does) please let me know because that would be very interesting


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

Definitley will...for some reason I'm actually pretty optimistic about this. I just really hope it works. I have actually already decided on the right seeds. I live in a very hot climate and I found these but i did want to ask if this is a good price.

*DURBAN POISON* from http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/
The original african strain, from the rift valley.
The perfect outdoor plant for hotter climates,Durban is a compact Sativa with a sweet aroma and an up high.
One of the most reliable early outdoor varieties, it will produce chunky,
solid buds even during the worst season.
If you haven't tried Durban, you are missing out on one of the easiest-to-grow, highest-quality early varieties in the world.


Indoor / outdoor
Type : Sativa
Yield : up to 200 gram / square meter
Height : 120-150 cm
Climat : indoor
Flowering period 8 wk's
Harvest : end of september

*$65.00 USD* Normal price..i'm def willing to pay it for 10 seeds.


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 27, 2006)

dont order from asmsterdam, they have a reputation for getting intercepted by customs if your in the US.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

Dammit!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

I just did.... : ( am i screwed!?!?!? _that was 65.00 bucks_


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh man i really hope someone can post that they have had good luck ordering and recieving from Amsterdam i'm really scared now...65.00 isn't exactly chump change...


----------



## Hick (Jun 28, 2006)

mornin' ross...I can't hed much light on your seeds issue, sorry. But there is a strain that might aid you in your conceelment, called "Ducksfoot" and grows a webbed leaf that doesn't _look_ a lot like your everyday MJ. Not sure where or even IF it is available today.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

about 2 weeks ago i got some seeds from seedboutique.com no problem! received them in about 8 days.  Seedboutique seels everyones seeds, hes like a co-op of gypsy nirvana and a few other seedbanks.  BUt i highly reccomend seedboutique


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow man sorry about your money...thats why since im from PR that its like US so i havent ordered any seed yet waiting 4 a good seed bank cuz i only have a PO box and live with my parents so i dont want any problemss but they usally send you a letter saying they took your seed so dont worry about the trouble but im sorry about your money really... but atleast now you know what to do the next time just order from seedboutique.com like mysterious said "its highly recomended" and they have good prices so luck with your grow man!!!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

hey thanks a lot everyone, i haven't lost my seeds for sure yet purple chronic hopefully i'll get them. but that will definitley **** (weird ok i guess you can't say [su*K] on here??? whats up with that??) if they do snagged by customs. as soon as i get those things growing i'll start a grow journal with some good pictures. i can't wait! thanks guys 

thanks for the info mysterious i'll try the boutique if my poison doesn't show up.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 28, 2006)

DrChronic always comes through!


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 1, 2006)

If the gardener is a professional gardner, he might be aware that the berries are fake.
And as far as an "old white guy" goes, I'm an old white guy, and I'm totally pro-pot.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 1, 2006)

i'm a young white guy...i totally wasn't being racist but i guess i can see that it looked like that..i don't know why i said that. sorry


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 2, 2006)

I wasn't accusing you of being racist, just pointing out that someone is old isn't automatically anti-pot.
The people who first led the pro-pot movement back in the 60's (hippie's) are now in their 50's & 60's.
I'm not criticizing you, just pointing something out.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah true man good point


----------



## stevo (Jul 2, 2006)

ive had really good luck with that durban poison youve ordered,the ones i did were inside in 10 litre buckets and produced an average of just over 2oz each-40 plants.if you get your seeds through let the plants go right to the end before you harvest,mine really packed it on in the last two weeks.
good luck on the seed deal.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 4, 2006)

awesome stevo thanks for the info...this will be my first grow so i'm all nervous. i'm going to be growing outdoors...and i've been reading up on how to do all that but i just hope it turns out well..i think i'm going to do two plants at a time because i _cannot_ get busted so i need a small grow. its just for personal smoking anyway. i don't sell and nobody i know smokes so i will get to reap all the rewards. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------

